# Lockdown extension



## outlaw_cloud (30/4/20)

Hi Everyone, 

I am once again in the position where I need juice I was piffed 2 bottles of juice from a local forum member and thought it would be enough however as of last the ban on the sale of cigarettes is still in place and wont be lifted this affects vape sales aswell. At the moment I am unable to buy more juice as the vape shops are closed.

Is there anybody in the durban/Queensburgh/Malvern area who can help I'm about to run out of juice at the moment.

Thank you in advance.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bread rabbit (30/4/20)

Do some tuck shops not sell local juice usually? Maybe under the counter strawberry at the local cafe? Buy a bread for R120?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (30/4/20)

Bread rabbit said:


> Do some tuck shops not sell local juice usually? Maybe under the counter strawberry at the local cafe? Buy a bread for R120?


Unfortunately not, pick n pay sells rack city vapes juice but due to the cigarette ban they've taken it off the shelf

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bread rabbit (30/4/20)

too bad you are in durban man here the guys who sell illegal smokes sometimes also sell vape stuff. Loads of local mixers stock the shelves. I would hope to find something like that if mine runs out... even the fake juice will do

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (30/4/20)

Bread rabbit said:


> Do some tuck shops not sell local juice usually? Maybe under the counter strawberry at the local cafe? Buy a bread for R120?



A friend of mine grew up in De Aar and the local bakery sold very expensive canvas bags of flour on Sundays, when booze sales were still taboo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud (30/4/20)

Can I maybe order online from somewhere

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bb267007 (30/4/20)

Also looking for juice in Durban


----------



## shabsta (30/4/20)

Centurion?


----------



## Birkie (30/4/20)

In reply to Bread Rabbit: From your post, I assume you'll be able to acquire some juice. I have run out, and live very close to you. Please provide me with some link. I'm rather desperate!


----------



## Ugi (30/4/20)

Pm imcoming..... Again lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (30/4/20)

Your juice suppliers need to show some initiative, so they are not allowed to sell juice but how about entering a prize lottery. They could maybe sell tickets that happen to be the cost of juice and every ticket is a winner saying you have won a bottle of juice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (30/4/20)

Timwis said:


> Your juice suppliers need to show some initiative, so they are not allowed to sell juice but how about entering a prize lottery. They could maybe sell tickets that happen to be the cost of juice and every ticket is a winner saying you have won a bottle of juice!


The courrier services will still refuse to deliver I guess, unless like @ARYANTO suggested, they put a CBD juice sticker On the bottles which I doubt anyone would take that risk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dwarfy (30/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> The courrier services will still refuse to deliver I guess, unless like @ARYANTO suggested, they put a CBD juice sticker On the bottles which I doubt anyone would take that risk.



I don’t hey, it’s Satafrika afterall. Ministers being bribed left right and center. What are the odds that they will confiscate a package, sens it for laboratory testing and reprimand the guy during these times?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/4/20)

Well it is said that never as much alcohol was sold in the states than during the prohibition so we shall expect some interesting times ahead!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (30/4/20)

In the UK the shops are shut apart from food shops like supermarkets the difference being the shops that are allowed to be open because they mainly sell food can still sell the other things they normally do so no issues buying things like vape juice or alcohol. Lockdowns can be done without seemingly pissing people off for the sake of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dwarfy (30/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Well it is said that never as much alcohol was sold in the states than during the prohibition so we shall expect some interesting times ahead!



Ha ha touché. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pee (30/4/20)

Hi peeps,anybody in Randburg have cue pods for sale?Had hoped to buy 1st May but Nkosazana Zama happened

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KobusMTL (30/4/20)

Hi Guys. 
Is there maybe someone that knows someone that will maybe sell some DIY stuff. 
Desperate times ahead.


----------



## Tall but short (1/5/20)

Hey people. Also looking for juice, in the lynwood area. Ive got a bit of cotton and cash.


----------



## vicTor (1/5/20)

Tall but short said:


> Hey people. Also looking for juice, in the lynwood area. Ive got a bit of cotton and cash.



...lol

sorry, laughing at your name, brilliant 

sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tinykey (1/5/20)

Looking for diy stuff myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Your juice suppliers need to show some initiative, so they are not allowed to sell juice but how about entering a prize lottery. They could maybe sell tickets that happen to be the cost of juice and every ticket is a winner saying you have won a bottle of juice!


They should look at selling lung cramp elixir.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)

A lot of ppl didn't buy enough juice ,most of us who have been vaping for few years have our favorites and then juice that we won in competitions , gifted and juice that we bought but weren't too impressed with that's stashed in the back of the cupboard , this have become our ''fallback'' supply , Stretching juice is not new at all and some/most have tried to extend favorite juice by dilution or adding some vg/pg .
DIY is another ''art'' that most of us have tried with more and less success , I like to dabble in DIY so, in another cupboard there is vg/pg/nic and a small army of small bottles of flavors that really can save the day if the need arise [like now].
We were virtually forced into lockdown ,few people worried about juice , toilet paper was more important , now you have 200 rolls double ply and no juice ...like the saying goes
Shxt happens. good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (6/5/20)

Well the alcohol,and VG is being used by the giants to produce hand sanitizer I think that's why they closed the vape supplies so the demand can go there and they can make more revenue from sanitisers.
So patiently waiting to see what happens next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> A lot of ppl didn't buy enough juice ,most of us who have been vaping for few years have our favorites and then juice that we won in competitions , gifted and juice that we bought but weren't too impressed with that's stashed in the back of the cupboard , this have become our ''fallback'' supply , Stretching juice is not new at all and some/most have tried to extend favorite juice by dilution or adding some vg/pg .
> DIY is another ''art'' that most of us have tried with more and less success , I like to dabble in DIY so, in another cupboard there is vg/pg/nic and a small army of small bottles of flavors that really can save the day if the need arise [like now].
> We were virtually forced into lockdown ,few people worried about juice , toilet paper was more important , now you have 200 rolls double ply and no juice ...like the saying goes
> Shxt happens. good luck.



In my defence I didn't buy toilet paper two weeks into lockdown.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ugi (7/5/20)

Resistance said:


> In my defence I didn't buy toilet paper two weeks into lockdown.



Pictures of your toilet paper stash... . Or it did happen..... Lol.yeah iam running low aswell... Only 6,3546 months toilet paper & ejuice left.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

Ugi said:


> Pictures of your toilet paper stash... . Or it did happen..... Lol.yeah iam running low aswell... Only 6,3546 months toilet paper & ejuice left.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ugi (7/5/20)

Awee.. . 2 ply. Living the good life in lockdown @Resistance ...

I believe you now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

Ugi said:


> Pictures of your toilet paper stash... . Or it did happen..... Lol.yeah iam running low aswell... Only 6,3546 months toilet paper & ejuice left.


All I'll say is I'll survive with what I have left...I think.
Diluted 5-1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

Ugi said:


> Awee.. . 2 ply. Living the good life in lockdown @Resistance ...
> 
> I believe you now



Ja it only lasts because of the single ply not in the pic
2ply is for vaping and single ply is for intended purpose

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Ugi (7/5/20)

Lol.... I sneak a 2 ply square now and again..... But wife buy me the crappy brown 1 plys for vaping.... Yuk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

Ugi said:


> Lol.... I sneak a 2 ply square now and again..... But wife buy me the crappy brown 1 plys for vaping.... Yuk


Was joking bro. I get one and it lasts till I get the next one. I don't like to waste so I use it sparingly on vape gear.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## stark7 (7/5/20)

Hi guyz , i ran out of liquid 2 dayz ago , stuggling big time with nicotine craving , can someone help me any liquid will do at this stage , i am based in Bryanston , Thanks


----------



## Bread rabbit (7/5/20)

Today in the Moot of Pretoria we had a military occupation thingy go down











Thought you were safe in the "middle class" suburbs? They are arresting people without masks today

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/20)

Tough times to be a social person ...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RuanK (13/5/20)

Good day Guys and Gals.

I was hoping it would not come to this, but alas - here we are...

Does anyone know where I would be able to get some mesh strips or even wire? Tried sourcing it on some of the vendor websites that are allowed to ship CBD products, but seems that I'm out of luck.

As a second option I would appreciate it if any of you would be willing to sacrifice some of your own mesh strips/wire. Hopefully I will be able to return the favour one day. I am based in Alberton, commuting to Isando daily. If anyone in or around these area's are willing to pif, I would really appreciate it.

TIA


----------



## adriaanh (13/5/20)

RuanK said:


> Good day Guys and Gals.
> 
> I was hoping it would not come to this, but alas - here we are...
> 
> ...


What mesh strips are you looking for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RuanK (13/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> What mesh strips are you looking for?


Anything at this stage - beggers can't be choosers... lol...

Im using a Kylin M RTA, so anything that would work in that tank.


----------



## adriaanh (13/5/20)

RuanK said:


> Anything at this stage - beggers can't be choosers... lol...
> 
> Im using a Kylin M RTA, so anything that would work in that tank.


https://www.vapeking.co.za/ofrf-nexmesh-coil-10-pack.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RuanK (13/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/ofrf-nexmesh-coil-10-pack.html


Thanks for the link @adriaanh 

Do you think they'll be able to deliver during Lockdown?


----------



## adriaanh (13/5/20)

RuanK said:


> Thanks for the link @adriaanh
> 
> Do you think they'll be able to deliver during Lockdown?


If you buy a CBD or PPE product

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (13/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> If you buy a CBD or PPE product
> 
> View attachment 196016


Awesomeness.

Thanks meneer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (13/5/20)

RuanK said:


> Awesomeness.
> 
> Thanks meneer.


Pleasure, hope you come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (13/5/20)

All of their CBD products has been sold out

Any other suggestions?


----------



## adriaanh (13/5/20)

RuanK said:


> All of their CBD products has been sold out
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Maybe try putting in a normal coil in?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/ofrf-nexmesh-coil-10-pack.html


VK is out of stock on CBD anything - can't even sneak in 18650's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (13/5/20)

I think I've managed.

I just placed an order at Vape/CBD shop.

Thanks for all your assistance @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (13/5/20)

What shop did you find/use ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RuanK (13/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> What shop did you find/use ?


I ordered at Vapeshop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (13/5/20)

Glad you came right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/5/20)

Buy disposable mesh tanks or normal disposable tanks from places like sirvape. 
Just add a bottle of CBD to your order.
They are selling low strength cbd (25mg) 60ml juices for R240.
EvolutionVape is doing the same.
just have to choose a DIY mix and add 50mg cbd to it. 
Vaperites cbd division is doing similar also. 

So yes. Plans can be made. But the tradeoff is having to buy a CBD juice and also likely pay shipping as well. 

A friend stocked up on disposable tanks in this way. Each tank lasts about a week (consumption dependent obviously) but it's better than nothing right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (13/5/20)

RuanK said:


> Anything at this stage - beggers can't be choosers... lol...
> 
> Im using a Kylin M RTA, so anything that would work in that tank.


I'm thinking of selling my rta with 8 x 0.2 ohm coils and about 7 wotofo cotton strips lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

